# Is my puppy a mix?



## IncaendiumPack (Jan 7, 2019)

I've had Chronos since he was 6 weeks old. We bought him from this man, who claimed that his dogs were full blood. He told us he got them both DNA tested but I never once believed it because when we went to pick up Chronos, the man did not look like he could even afford one gene test. I should've asked for proof. We saw the parents in person and I can confirm that the dad was full-blood but the mom looked a little off. She definitely has GSD in her and she could pass by as one but she doesn't look full-blooded to me. The living condition for the dogs and puppies were also awful, which is why we got him at such a young age. I didn't say anything but now at 15 weeks old, his ears are not standing up and they're way smaller than a regular GSD puppy's ears should be. I'm curious to see what you guys think. The dad was a bi-color and the mother looked to be silver/tan, I guess you could say. Chronos is not registered but my last GSD wasn't registered either and was pretty stunning and the best dog I ever had. Chronos is black with white on his chest and he has a little white on one of his back feet. His ears have stood up before but they went right back down and continue to struggle. His ears are so small compared to my last GSD as a puppy and other GSD puppies. Maybe I'm just paranoid?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Mom looks part husky or some other Nordic breed.
Would explain his smaller ears (his actually look fine, albeit a little wide at the base) and white patch.
Small ears generally have an easier time standing - his have some nice lift and look like they could be well on their way up.
He’s very cute and will likely appear to be PB or close as an adult.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The winky puppy pictures. :wub:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My purebred pedigree GSD had her ears up when I brought her home at 12 weeks. They immediately fell down within the next week. This is not unusual, and they did eventually come up and stay up, though it took awhile.

As for mom's markings, they are common in both GSDs AND huskies, so don't make assumptions she's not purebred based on the facial markings. In GSD's it's called a reverse mask, and some very well known GSDs have had one, though it's not something that you want to see in the conformation ring.

Below: Link to the pedigree of Lord, one of the best know East German (D.D.R.) dogs, who had a reverse mask and passed it on to many of his progeny.

First photo: Littlest Hobo dogs, all of them purebred GSDs with black and silver colouring and reverse masks.

Second photo: one of my GSD rescues, with a reverse mask. She lived to 14 years of age.

Neither of the parents of your puppy look to be well bred if they are indeed pure GSDs. But your puppy is darn cute, and the white marks on the chest and foot are fairly common in German shepherds.


Lord vom Gleisdreieck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Boy that female looks past her prime  I see things in both parents that could be not purebred. Just enjoy your puppy. At this point, it is what it is.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

The mother doesn't even look high content GSD to me. I think you definitely got ripped off and buying a DNA test isn't a bad idea, but regardless of the results you've got a cute pup and should love it all the same!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

A reversed mask non-patterned sable with four white paws @Sunsilver ? I’d say there’s a higher chance she’s mixed.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is the first picture the sire? He has yellow eyes. It’s a cute puppy. Does it matter if he is purebred now that you have him? The time to check is before you take a puppy home.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Fodder said:


> A reversed mask non-patterned sable with four white paws @Sunsilver ? I’d say there’s a higher chance she’s mixed.


OP says the pup has white on ONE of its rear paws and a white patch on his chest. So did my very much purebred female that I paid good money for:

I wouldn't say the female has 4 white paws. She just has faded pigment on her legs. And no, I'm not making assumptions about the parents being purebred, just pointing out that these things DO occur in GSDs as well as other breeds. The yellow eyes, for instance - just a day or so ago a newcomer to this site posted a picture of a male with yellow eyes. He definitely wasn't a well-bred shepherd, but he DID have papers.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

If you're genuinely curious it wouldn't hurt to do an Embark test. Even if the sire and dam were purebred, based on your points on the individual you received your pup from there could be a chance another dog could join in on the mix. So it's impossible to say without papering, responsible breeding, and at this point, a DNA test. The ears will struggle to stand during teething naturally. So long as the pup has an appropriate balance of calcium : phosphorous as he grows, the ears will eventually stand given that he is predominantly or purely GSD and the dam/sire doesn't throw soft ears.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> Is the first picture the sire? He has yellow eyes. It’s a cute puppy. Does it matter if he is purebred now that you have him? The time to check is before you take a puppy home.


Now that you've pointed this out, the sire looks a bit like a wolf hybrid. I wouldn't be too upset if I got a pup with wolf in it, if it were manageable and trainable. Black colored wolf hybrids tend to have blue or yellow eyes, so that's pretty peculiar here.


----------

